# tardies



## simply-gris

¿Cómo puedo traducir la palabra _tardies_ en español?

Sé qué significa pero no puedo ponerlo en una sola palabra. Mi pregunta es si hay una palabra en español que signifique lo mismo o cuál sería la mejor manera de traducirlo en pocas palabras.

¿retrasos?


----------



## simply-gris

Estoy traduciendo un documento de la escuela en el cual debe tener el número de veces que el alumno llegó tarde a la escuela.


----------



## krolaina

tardíos...¿no?


----------



## aurilla

"tardies" son "tardanzas"


----------



## DCPaco

no sé que haya una palabra...pero siempre lo he visto y pensado como:  el llegar tarde a clase.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

simply-gris said:


> Estoy traduciendo un documento de la escuela en el cual debe tener el número de veces que el alumno llegó tarde a la escuela.


 
De acuerdo con DCPaco.  Tal vez, si es un renglón para colocar el número de veces, puedes colocar:  "Retrasos".

Sólo una idea...


----------



## aurilla

una tardanza es un "tardy", y el plural es "tardies".


----------



## simply-gris

¿Entonces tardanzas?

¿Será que también puedo decir retrasos?


----------



## aurilla

Realmente, no es lo mismo.  "retrasos" son "delays"


----------



## simply-gris

¿Entonces la palabra correcta es tardanzas?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

aurilla said:


> Realmente, no es lo mismo. "retrasos" son "delays"


 
A ver si aclaramos este embrollo...

Cuando un vuelo está retrasado => delayed.

Cuando alguien llega tarde:
el período => delay. ("sorry for the delay, teacher")
el hecho => tardy. ("school kids tend to be tardy")

Si vas a hacer una lista, ejm:
"Nº of tardies: _________."

Yo diría: Nº (o "cantidad") de retrasos:___________
O: Nº de veces/ocasiones en que llegó tarde:___________

Es sólo una idea, pero mejor espera a que te lo confirmen...


----------



## aurilla

Yo diría: 
Nº (o "cantidad") de *tardanzas*:___________

Esto no lo entiendo: "el período => layer. ("sorry for the layer, teacher")
¿Te refieres a "delay". ("Sorry, for the delay, teacher.")
Ë

Ej. "Llegó tarde a la escuela". = "He was tardy / late for school."
Ej. "The plane is delayed" = Ël avión está retrasado / viene con retraso".


----------



## simply-gris

Entiendo la diferencia ahora. Gracias por explicarlo.

Lo que yo quería saber es si había una sola palabra.

Por lo que me han dicho, no puedo usar retrasos y tardanzas se oye medio raro. Pero si ustedes me dicen que está bien, yo pongo tardanzas. O simplemente pongo "veces que llegó tarde". Esto arruinaría un poco la vista del formato ya que tendría que hacer la letra más pequeña.

Esto es más o menos lo que estoy tratando de traducir:

ATTENDANCE           1st      2nd    3rd       4th    (periodos)

Absences                  0        4      bla     bla bla
Tardies                     2      bla      bla     bla


----------



## simply-gris

aurilla said:


> Yo diría:
> Nº (o "cantidad") de *tardanzas*:___________


 
Gracias por ayudarme. Estoy super enredada!

¿Entonces puedo poner tardanzas y luego el # asi como en mi ejemplo?


----------



## aurilla

simply-gris said:


> Gracias por ayudarme. Estoy super enredada!
> 
> ¿Entonces puedo poner tardanzas y luego el # asi como en mi ejemplo?


 

Yo lo haríqa así, y lo he visto así.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

simply-gris said:


> Entiendo la diferencia ahora. Gracias por explicarlo.
> 
> Lo que yo quería saber es si había una sola palabra.
> 
> Por lo que me han dicho, no puedo usar retrasos y tardanzas se oye medio raro. Pero si ustedes me dicen que está bien, yo pongo tardanzas. O simplemente pongo "veces que llegó tarde". Esto arruinaría un poco la vista del formato ya que tendría que hacer la letra más pequeña.
> 
> Esto es más o menos lo que estoy tratando de traducir:
> 
> ATTENDANCE 1st 2nd 3rd 4th (periodos)
> 
> Absences 0 4 bla bla bla
> Tardies 2 bla bla bla


 
Creo que mejor consultas con alguien del país donde trabajas.  Por lo que veo, lo que para mí suena mejor (retrasos), en Puerto Rico suena raro, y lo que en PR suena mejor (tardanzas), a mí se me hace medio raro...


----------



## simply-gris

Lo malo de eso es que es para todos los hispanos no nada mas de un cierto país.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
Veo que estás en México. En mi vida escolar a los tardies les llamaban retardos. ¿En la tuya no? Creo que así le llaman en todas las escuelas mexicanas. En fin.
saludos


----------



## simply-gris

Ya me duele hasta la cabeza con esta palabra.  

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. 

Pondré simplemente: tardanzas y #


----------



## aurilla

Podrías usar "retrasos", también "atrasos" , "demoras"


----------



## simply-gris

No, soy Mexicana pero radico en los E.U. y por eso no tengo ni idea de cómo se dice en español. Pero sé muy bien lo que significa.


----------



## simply-gris

Bueno. Entonces pondré cualquiera de esos sinónimos que pusiste.


----------



## onomatopeya

Acá decimos "atrasos".

Así está escrito en las listas que tienen los profesores.


----------



## lapachis8

simply-gris said:


> No, soy Mexicana pero radico en los E.U. y por eso no tengo ni idea de cómo se dice en español. Pero sé muy bien lo que significa.


 
Como yo sí tengo idea, por eso te sugerí retardos, que es lo que se utiliza en este país.
En fin...

Onomatopeya,
Es curioso, por estas tierras, "tener un retraso" en muchos casos, claro, con el debido contexto, significa que la menstruación está retrasada.
saludos


----------



## onomatopeya

jijiji
por aqui tambien!

pero en la lista del profesor se entiende que no se habla de eso.

llegue atrasada a clases
voy atrasada a la reunion
tengo que irme inmediatamente, ya estoy retrasada.
esta alumna tiene 5 atrasos este mes = llego 5 veces atrasada a la clase

es distinto a decir "tengo UN retraso"


----------



## joagus_englishuser

Hola a todos;

En México se dice, RETARDOS
Ejemplos:
En la escuela:
En el mes tuvo solo dos retardos.

En el trabajo:
Con más de tres retardos al mes se te descontará un día.


Saludos
JOAGUS


----------



## Mirlo

simply-gris said:


> Entiendo la diferencia ahora. Gracias por explicarlo.
> 
> Lo que yo quería saber es si había una sola palabra.
> 
> Por lo que me han dicho, no puedo usar retrasos y tardanzas se oye medio raro. Pero si ustedes me dicen que está bien, yo pongo tardanzas. O simplemente pongo "veces que llegó tarde". Esto arruinaría un poco la vista del formato ya que tendría que hacer la letra más pequeña.
> 
> Esto es más o menos lo que estoy tratando de traducir:
> 
> ATTENDANCE 1st 2nd 3rd 4th (periodos) Attendance=Asistencia
> 
> Absences 0 4 bla bla bla   Absences 0=Ausencias 0
> Tardies 2 bla bla bla


 Tardies 2=Tardanzas 2
Yo lo traduciría así,
espero te ayude.
Saludos,


----------



## kazijistan

Yo creo que la forma en que eso se expresa tiene que ver con cada paìs,
Acà nadie tiene problemas para hablar de "atrasos", ya sea en la escuela o en el trabajo.


----------



## prisma

en ecuador decimos atrazos. Cuantos atrazos tuviste este trimestre. O estoy atrazada


----------



## simply-gris

lapachis8 said:


> Como yo sí tengo idea, por eso te sugerí retardos, que es lo que se utiliza en este país.
> En fin...
> 
> Onomatopeya,
> Es curioso, por estas tierras, "tener un retraso" en muchos casos, claro, con el debido contexto, significa que la menstruación está retrasada.
> saludos


 
jajajjajja! sí parece que se esta hablando de eso... 

Y bueno, muchas gracias por tu sugerencia.


----------



## simply-gris

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## riglos

Hola a todos,

En mi opinión, la mejor traducción es "tardanzas", pero aquí en la Argentina (tal vez sea por la manera en que se computan las faltas) las llamamos "media falta". Cuando un alumno llega tarde, en la planilla de asistencia se le computa como "media falta", y se escibe de la siguiente manera (creo que de esta manera lo simplifican un poco):

Planilla de inasistencias - Mes: Noviembre

15/11. 1 
21/11. 1
27/11. 1/2 

Y esto se leería del siguiente modo:

15/11: El alumno estuvo ausente en esta clase.
21/11: El alumno estuvo ausente en esta clase.
27/11: El alumno llegó tarde a esta clase.

En lo que se refiere a los cómputos finales, dos tardanzas / medias faltas equivalen a un "ausente", o sea, a una falta.


----------



## sergiolo

hola, yo soy profesor en españa y aqui se dice retrasos, porque el alumno no llego a la hora. como un avion. Tardanzas suena rarisimo!!! Pero si estas en mexico, usa "retardos" como dice tu compatriota Lapachis8


----------



## Mirlo

Yo he visto en muchos manuales de escuelas en español que se usa "tardanzas" como dije antes.
Espero ayude,


----------



## simply-gris

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos por su opinión.  Ahora ya no sé ni por cuál irme... Creo que retardos suena bien. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Mirlo

sergiolo said:


> hola, yo soy profesor en españa y aqui se dice retrasos, porque el alumno no llego a la hora. como un avión. Tardanzas suena rarísimo!!! Pero si estás en mexico(México), usa "retardos" como dice tu compatriota Lapachis8


 
Si, comprendo pero para el resto de nosotros 'retrasos' viene de estar atrasado para una cita o para un vuelo, no para la escuela.Por lo demás si es "Mexicana" la traducción estoy de acuerdo en usar lo que entienden.


----------



## Juanitoc

Yo diría (y de hecho es lo que usamos en la escuela en la que trabajo)
- Llegadas tarde
O simplemente "tardes"
Aquí se usa decir "tenés un tarde" (aquí equivale a media falta o un cuarto de falta)


----------



## the boss

Como alguien mencionó anteriormente, la palabra que se usa en México es RETARDO (S).

Incluso las boletas de calificaciones tienen ese apartado: RETARDO y en los Reglamentos de las Escuelas (y aun en la de las empresas) dicen "3 retardos hacen una falta".

So, the word is RETARDO


----------



## Sallyb36

Nunca he escuchado antes tardies, diré: number of lates


----------



## simply-gris

the boss said:


> Como alguien mencionó anteriormente, la palabra que se usa en México es RETARDO (S).
> 
> Incluso las boletas de calificaciones tienen ese apartado: RETARDO y en los Reglamentos de las Escuelas (y aun en la de las empresas) dicen "3 retardos hacen una falta".
> 
> So, the word is RETARDO


 
Muchas gracias... si eso es lo que se usa hasta en las boletas pués es lo que usaré de hoy en adelante... Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Aserolf

lapachis8 said:


> Hola,
> Veo que estás en México. En mi vida escolar a los tardies les llamaban retardos. ¿En la tuya no? Creo que así le llaman en todas las escuelas mexicanas. En fin.
> saludos


 


the boss said:


> Como alguien mencionó anteriormente, la palabra que se usa en México es RETARDO (S).
> 
> Incluso las boletas de calificaciones tienen ese apartado: RETARDO y en los Reglamentos de las Escuelas (y aun en la de las empresas) dicen "3 retardos hacen una falta".
> 
> So, the word is RETARDO


De acuerdo. Yo fui profesora de primaria en México por 8 años y así es como se les define allá. Incluso los Registros de Asistencia y Puntualidad que nos daban se dividían en cuatro columnas: Lista de Alumnos - Asistencias - Inasistencias - Retardos
Si haces una búsqueda en Google sobre Registro de Asistencia y Puntualidad, encontrarás esta palabra en muchas de estas páginas, de México por supuesto. Tal vez así sólo se le conozca en México, pero si la traducción es para mexicanos yo creo que si funciona.
¡SALUDOS!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

aurilla said:


> Esto no lo entiendo: "el período => layer. ("sorry for the layer, teacher")
> ¿Te refieres a "delay". ("Sorry, for the delay, teacher.")


Exactamente a eso me refería, aurilla.  My bad.  

-A buena hora me vengo a dar cuenta...-


----------

